# Cubase video file failed to open



## Hal (Nov 2, 2009)

"Error on importing media,video file failed to open"
i can not import any kind of video inside cubase 5
i use cubase since forever and i never had this problem ?!

neither does quicktime show in the device setup ? quicktime 7.5 is installed tho !

i tried WMV,AVI and MPG import
this was files converted from the original quicktime movie i received
"all this files work fine outside of CUbase "


----------



## Justus (Nov 2, 2009)

I know this issue. I found out that mov doesn't work everytime.
In those cases MPG1 or AVI uncompressed helped a lot.


----------



## Hal (Nov 2, 2009)

i know it works for Mac guys
PC now under vista 64 and cubase 64 bit
any one succeeded 
i removed quicktime and installed quiktime alternative and still quicktime doesnt show in the devise setup with the video for windows and direct show options !?
Ian Dorsch the link was a helpful read to know that more people cant do it but anyone succeeded my problem is not only quicktime but i cant even load other formats !
Howerver video works outside of CUbase


----------



## Ian Livingstone (Nov 2, 2009)

Hal @ Tue Nov 03 said:


> i know it works for Mac guys
> PC now under vista 64 and cubase 64 bit
> any one succeeded
> i removed quicktime and installed quiktime alternative and still quicktime doesnt show in the devise setup with the video for windows and direct show options !?
> ...



Hal - cubendo 64bit doesn't do quicktime yet - as far as I know it's because we're still waiting for a 64bit version of quicktime from apple. In the mean time you have to use 32bit cubase if you want quicktime.

Ian


----------



## Thonex (Nov 2, 2009)

Ian Livingstone @ Mon Nov 02 said:


> Hal @ Tue Nov 03 said:
> 
> 
> > i know it works for Mac guys
> ...



What about Quicktime Alternative... will that work?

http://www.start64.com/index.php?option ... 5&Itemid=1

Cheers,

AK


----------



## germancomponist (Nov 2, 2009)

Yes, it is a quicktime issue. In 32bit it works pretty fine.


----------



## Hal (Nov 2, 2009)

Daaam are you serious guys ! i cant do quicktime on 64 ! 
this explains it all i should give up on trying then

this just sucks!
so what now quicktime is the standard video format i receive
looks like even converting quicktime with a converter doesnt work


----------



## germancomponist (Nov 2, 2009)

Hal @ Tue Nov 03 said:


> Daaam are you serious guys ! i cant do quicktime on 64 !
> this explains it all i should give up on trying then
> 
> this just sucks!
> ...



http://forums.techarena.in/windows-software/1058758.htm


----------



## Pietro (Nov 3, 2009)

1. Download and install 32bit AND 64bit K-Lite Codec Pack.
2. Download and install free MediaCoder software.
3. Switch Cubase to use DirectShow for playback.
4. Convert your videos with MediaCoder using H.264 codec (result will be an mp4 file)
5. Import into Cubase 64bit or 32bit.
6. Done. Fullscreen works too and there's noòU   µ!U   µ"U   µ#U   µ$U   µ%U   µ&U   µ'U   µ(U   µ)U   µ*U   µ+U   µ,U   µ-U   µ.U


----------



## Ian Dorsch (Nov 3, 2009)

Very interesting, Pietro, thanks for that. I may give that a try as well! 

Also, Hal, sorry, I didn't realize you were using the 64-bit version. Apparently that's another can of worms altogether. Good luck with a resolution. I know how frustrating it is.


----------



## Dracarys (May 19, 2011)

devices - device setup - video...

I have to option to choose quicktime or direct x, format is checked FIXED


----------

